# I finally got a girlfriend!



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm not popular on here at all, but as some of you may know, I have made a number of threads in the past about how upset I was about being single and constantly rejected. Well, so time ago, I decided to use Tinder again. I matched with a girl from Japan, and we got along really well. We met up, and just hit it off so well. After some time of seeing each other, we decided to be in an official relationship. So far, I'm really happy with her, and she has said multiple times that she's really happy with me. I don't want to jinx it, but I thought I'd just post this for those who care  
Thank you every one who has replied to my relationship threads in the past, I have used a number of your people's advice for success.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Congratulations. :clap


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Hard work always pays off,good for you man i read yours posts for almost a year and i think you really deserve this.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

:high5


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome mate.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Good for you!

Oh, and I don't think anyone is popular on here. Just saying


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm happy for you.


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Good to hear mate! Am happy for you! Congratulations


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Thats great for you! The best of luck with everything!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow, Japan? Okay.... Please, be careful with her, long distance is really something. But good to see you happy dear! :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SwtSurrender said:


> Wow, Japan? Okay.... Please, be careful with her, long distance is really something. But good to see you happy dear! :squeeze


This ^^


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> This ^^


Oh, and also be careful with your own feelings dear!


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

^  ditto all that.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Congratulations on getting a gf, one small step for a shy man, one giant leap for shy man kind. Okay that was pretty bad...

Japanese girls sound like pikachu in bed.

Here's a song to celebrate! Sweet Victory!


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie said:


> I'm not popular on here at all, but as some of you may know, I have made a number of threads in the past about how upset I was about being single and constantly rejected. Well, so time ago, I decided to use Tinder again. I matched with a girl from Japan, and we got along really well. We met up, and just hit it off so well. After some time of seeing each other, we decided to be in an official relationship. So far, I'm really happy with her, and she has said multiple times that she's really happy with me. I don't want to jinx it, but I thought I'd just post this for those who care
> Thank you every one who has replied to my relationship threads in the past, I have used a number of your people's advice for success.


is she your first official girlfriend? how many dates did you go on before you and her ended up becoming exclusive?


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> Wow, Japan? Okay.... Please, be careful with her, long distance is really something. But good to see you happy dear! :squeeze


Not long distance, she lives in the same town as me  She's FROM Japan


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

JaegerLover217 said:


> is she your first official girlfriend? how many dates did you go on before you and her ended up becoming exclusive?


Not my first, but it's been over a year since my last one. I don't remember how many dates, but on Valentines day, we talked and decided to make it exclusive


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie said:


> Not long distance, she lives in the same town as me  She's FROM Japan


Well, that is better, in your own town! :clap


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thats so great to hear!


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Congratulations.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie said:


> Not my first, but it's been over a year since my last one. I don't remember how many dates, but on Valentines day, we talked and decided to make it exclusive


well your better than me and many other guys on this site


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations, I knew you could pull it off! Now to keep her is the thing you must work on, but I know you will. 


Let's give this guy a big hand, shall we?


----------

